# Rare Raketa Diver



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been looking for one of these in good original condition for some time,so was surprised when this one showed up on ebay,and attracted little interest.bought from a seller in Ukraine i have used before who provides an excellent service.Keeps quite excellent time.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A nice addition to the collection Russ :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great looking watch Russ very good.

bowie


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice addition to the collection Russ - missed it! :lol: :to_become_senile:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks,mach,Bowie and Mel i have fallen in love with it,its very quaint and more importantly, nowadays,easy to read. :thumbsup:

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Very rare and very nice. Well caught.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice Russ

may i ask what size the watch is, it looks rather small but it may be the (narrow) strap that makes it look so...

regards, john


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

unusual but nice all the same

:yes:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Chascomm,John and Diddy.

John the size is 39mm across not including the screwed crown.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

